# Buyers Beware



## Southern by choice (Apr 19, 2015)

My daughter recently sent me an ad... from GA.... listing the same ad everywhere. It is  an ad for the Turkish Kangal/Boz dogs....

SAD SAD SAD. Every picture these dogs have a chain, many have a drag.

I know many have seen and read about drags on the LGD forums that are so numerous. 
This is a terrible practice that is inefficient, poorly used and does not and will not replace human handling and training.

Sorry but this is a redneck attempt of training and is a sad one to boot.

These methods are actually the same methods used to create stronger more powerful necks and build endurance for fighting dogs. 

Don't buy a pup from anyone that uses these practices.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 19, 2015)

that is sad


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 19, 2015)

What're drags? Googling isn't helping.

That sucks. Is it this one?

"I will have 6 Kangal Boz and Kangal puppies for sale by June 20th, 2015. I have two boy kangals for $1,000 each and four girl kangals for $800 each." Etc etc. Those dogs just look straight up sad. I know that their expressions could just be due to skin, but dang they just look miserable.

What's the point of having a LGD if they're chained up? Doesn't that defeat the purpose cause they couldn't protect the animals?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 19, 2015)

If you notice the chunk of wood.... that is attached that is the drag.
Yep, probably chasing  is the issue.

Exactly what is the point.


----------

